# thinking of relocating



## meems (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi 
We had originally thought a move to France would be great but now thinking about Cyprus.

Can anyone tell us whats the best part to live for English people and their children, we would like our children to attend an international school and they do seem cheaper than France and generally cost of living seems cheaper!

Can anyone help

Thanks


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

Rhodes has a great international school and is nicer than Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

meems said:


> Hi
> We had originally thought a move to France would be great but now thinking about Cyprus.
> 
> Can anyone tell us whats the best part to live for English people and their children, we would like our children to attend an international school and they do seem cheaper than France and generally cost of living seems cheaper!
> ...


The Paphos area is a good place for families with good year round lifestyle
and a very good international school.
If you shop locally and buy local brand foods and fesh foods as much as possible the general cost of living is fairly low. 
You need to think carefully about work though as unless you are working for yourself the wages are generally low.

Veronica


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a dvd of the international school in Rhodes if you are interested


----------

